
How software engineers managed to create a hardware product - alhoff
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/world-s-first-personal-air-conditioner/?utm_source=yc
======
coptercopter
So only 1 component, the evaporative cartridge, requires replacement which can
last upto a year depending on amount of usage im guessing?

~~~
alhoff
Yes, you got it absolutely right.

The only thing that needs replacement is evaporative cartridge.

It can last up to a year depending on amount of usage and quality of water. If
water contains too much of impurities you'll need to replace the cartridge
more often.

~~~
coptercopter
great! thnx!!

------
sweetpeach
I always loved Kickstarter but there are lots of interesting on IndieGoGo too.

~~~
alhoff
every time I open IndieGoGo I hang out there for 20 minutes)

~~~
sweetpeach
good luck for you, guys

------
diydieRoxy
What about mold and mildew with respect to the water tank?

~~~
NickLoewwe
+1

------
nickMolkovich
Cool thing. Good luck with your project.

------
foxyalex
Congratulations! What a campaign! Great!

~~~
alhoff
thanks

------
DashaMamamama
Well done, proud of you!

------
batcombainer
Does it smell??

~~~
alhoff
No.

Smell is a common problem for existing evaporative coolers. That is why they
are also called "swamp" air conditioner.

However, we managed to sove this problem. Our evaporative material doesn't
contain any organic elements so no microorganisms can spread inside the deice.

~~~
GoToBad
Can I add essential oils to the water?

